# FAZ is BEAST - Cube Movie made by Jason Yong



## oprah62 (Aug 23, 2010)

Found this on youtube. Pretty sick movie. Made by producer Jason Yong (posted by jsn1der on youtube)(not me). Thought it be to cool to share.


----------



## Kirjava (Aug 23, 2010)

olook


----------



## Sa967St (Aug 23, 2010)

WTFAZ


----------



## waffle=ijm (Aug 23, 2010)

again I say holy ****ing ****


----------



## Kirjava (Aug 23, 2010)

Anyone know what music is used in the second video?


----------



## Deleted member 2864 (Aug 23, 2010)

Am I the only one who finds this a little bit... I dunno... melodramatic?

Still awesome, though.


----------



## EVH (Aug 23, 2010)

aznmortalx said:


> Am I the only one who finds this a little bit... I dunno... melodramatic?
> 
> Still awesome, though.



Only a little


----------



## Escher (Aug 23, 2010)

No other part of the video can match the epicness of 7.94 NL in comp at the end of an average with already a counting 9 _and_ low 8.


----------



## Gavin (Aug 23, 2010)

Pretty cool.


----------



## Forte (Aug 23, 2010)

or this music


----------



## Dene (Aug 23, 2010)

Emily is funny when she doesn't give a crap that he just got a sub8.

Nice vid.


----------



## Rikane (Aug 23, 2010)

He kinda reminds me of Tiger Woods with all the fist pumping.


----------



## CitricAcid (Aug 23, 2010)

Very cool video. I agree that Guardians At The Gate would fit wonderfully with this video.


----------



## IamWEB (Aug 23, 2010)

The 'epic men' part was INCREDIBLE.


----------



## Hadley4000 (Aug 23, 2010)

That's pretty neat.


----------



## Joker (Aug 23, 2010)

Nice editting, specially looked good on the fist pump. Forgot to mention that in my couple comments that I posted.

And btw, he just keeps getting better and better, with his averages dropping all the time. He even posted a Avg 5 for 5x5 with an avg of about 1:08... he might even beat Dan Cohen to sub 1 for 5x5 O_O



Rikane said:


> He kinda reminds me of Tiger Woods with all the fist pumping.



Cept TW is going downhill, and Feliks is getting greater and greater.


----------



## ferpsg (Aug 23, 2010)

Rikane said:


> He kinda reminds me of Tiger Woods with all the fist pumping.


I hope not for the other thing.. LOL


----------



## Tim Major (Aug 23, 2010)

That's really cool 
I'm waiting for WEB to make one about Anthony 
This is one of the best edited cubing videos I've seen.


----------



## daniel0731ex (Aug 23, 2010)

or one about the DNF princess 



on-topic:
Awesome vid!!! It's like a yoyoing video!!


----------



## Ethan Rosen (Aug 23, 2010)

I'm sorry, but this video is further proof that using iMovie on your Macbook Pro to distort color, time, and light as well as some cheap effects by no means makes you artistic.


----------



## AnthonyH (Aug 23, 2010)

EPIC!


----------



## Andreaillest (Aug 23, 2010)

Pretty cool and little creepy, in that stalkerish kind of way, but cool.


----------



## BeautifullyDecayed. (Aug 23, 2010)

Dene said:


> Emily is funny when she doesn't give a crap that he just got a sub8.
> 
> Nice vid.



Too cool brother.
But seriously, I had a job to do. I was trying to impress Dene with my epic focused judging-ness. Also, I knew he was gunna sub-8 cause I'm his ray of sunshine, and yours and I'm lucky.


----------



## Dene (Aug 23, 2010)

BeautifullyDecayed. said:


> Dene said:
> 
> 
> > Emily is funny when she doesn't give a crap that he just got a sub8.
> ...



Ya I totally forgot to mention that your sunshine was so bright that I couldn't even see Faz through it <3


----------



## BeautifullyDecayed. (Aug 23, 2010)

Dene said:


> BeautifullyDecayed. said:
> 
> 
> > Dene said:
> ...



xoxoxox <3
I see they cut the part where you high-5 him, like you're just about to and then it cuts to the next solve.
Obviously I was more important... sigh.


----------



## Dene (Aug 23, 2010)

BeautifullyDecayed. said:


> Dene said:
> 
> 
> > BeautifullyDecayed. said:
> ...



Well of course you're more important. People only watch the video on the off chance that you might appear in it because they know you are Faz's sunshine <3


----------



## RCTACameron (Aug 23, 2010)

AndreaBananas said:


> Pretty cool and little creepy, in that stalkerish kind of way, but cool.



+1



Ethan Rosen said:


> I'm sorry, but this video is further proof that using iMovie on your Macbook Pro to distort color, time, and light as well as some cheap effects by no means makes you artistic.



I've always edited my movies with iMovie...

But I do it on an *iMac*, so I am still creative.


----------



## gyc6001 (Aug 23, 2010)

blah.
9/10


----------



## TeddyKGB (Aug 24, 2010)

cmowla said:


> I think that video would be even better with this music.





Forte said:


> or this music



Or this

On-topic: very nice video, FAZ is beast


----------



## IamWEB (Aug 26, 2010)

**makes one about Anthony**

THAT'S NOT WHAT SHE SAID.


----------

